# Things just might be looking up!



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've finally decided that enough is enough with my current band. I sent a few networking emails out last week and placed an ad on Overhear Friday night. It's early afternoon now on Sunday, and I've spoken to 3 potential bands already. Looks like I may have to start brushing up on my country music though - it's been a few years.

I love being a bass player! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I've finally decided that enough is enough with my current band. I sent a few networking emails out last week and placed an ad on Overhear Friday night. It's early afternoon now on Sunday, and I've spoken to 3 potential bands already. Looks like I may have to start brushing up on my country music though - it's been a few years.
> 
> I love being a bass player! :food-smiley-004:



Remember you said that after a couple of months of tick tock country bass.


Good luck, but I'd think long and hard before you jump into anything.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not jumping into anything too quickly. 

Just got another offer. Have to meet everyone and think things over. I'm on holidays in 2 weeks which should give me time to think, then come back ready to play!


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

ha nice.... well i hope everything works out the way you want it to and good luck man


----------

